# schriftgröße ändern



## casio (27. Apr 2006)

hi

Ich möchte die schriftgröße in einem label ändern. wie lautet dafür der befehl???
wenn es möglich wäre, wann hätte ich auch interesse an verschiefenen schriften(arten+aussehen).

danke!!!


----------



## Cheefrocker (27. Apr 2006)

Schriftgrösse:

Label.setSize("10");


----------



## meez (27. Apr 2006)

Cheefrocker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Label.setSize("10");



Falsch...die Methode kommt von Component und erwartet ein Dimesnion Objekt...

So..


```
label.setFont(label.getFont().deriveFont((float) 22));
```


----------



## Cheefrocker (27. Apr 2006)

Ohh stimmt  

jLabelxxx.setFont(new java.awt.Font("Dialog", 0, 11));

so wars!!!


----------



## casio (27. Apr 2006)

Ich hebe auch festgestellt, dass die methode nicht funktioniert und habe es dann so     	

zusatzInfos.setFont(new Font( "Times New Roman", Font.BOLD, 16));

gelößt


----------



## Gast (27. Apr 2006)

des problem bei mir ist nur, dass die schrift nicht an den anfang des labels gesetzt wird... gibt es da eine lößung?


----------



## Cheefrocker (27. Apr 2006)

Wo haste den diese Zuweisung gemacht?


----------



## casio (27. Apr 2006)

```
zusatzInfos.setText(comboName[comboY][comboX][9]);
    	zusatzInfos.setForeground(Color.gray);
    	zusatzInfos.setFont(new Font( "Times New Roman", Font.BOLD, 16));
    	vc1.add(zusatzInfos);
```

Ich habe diesen code in einer funktion , die von konstruktor aufgerufen wird


----------



## casio (27. Apr 2006)

des problem bei mir ist nur, dass die schrift nicht an den anfang des labels gesetzt wird... gibt es da eine lößung?

kommte mir eventuell jemand die frage beartworten?


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2006)

Normalerweise wird der Text eines JLabels per default links gesetzt.
Du kannst aber die Ausrichtung beeinflussen:

```
label.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.LEFT);
```

Gehts damit?


----------



## casio (27. Apr 2006)

hmmm na ja ich glaube mit diesem befehl kann man den abstand nach links verändern. bei mir muss ich aber den abstand nach oben ändern. sprich die schrift beginnt erst in der mitte

Bsp.:

_____________________________________________






text...
text...
text...














_________________________________________




so in etwa^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Apr 2006)

Das ist dann wohl layoutbedingt. Du benutzt sicher das BorderLayout und hast dieses Label im Center-Bereich? Dann musst du wahrscheinlich ein anderes Layout benutzen, oder die Layout schachteln.


----------

